# [portable]  choix ordinateur portable

## mat2546

Bonjour,

J'aimerais m'acheter un portable et ceci avant la fin de l'année ou au pire avant septembre 2008.

Voici les points qui sont importants pour moi:

1) L'autonomie :

Il faudrait que celle-ci soit supérieur à 5 heures dans un usage de programmation ou de traitement de texte. Ce qui serait parfait serait qu'elle atteigne 8 heures. 

2) Le poids :

Je serrais amener à le transporter presque tous les jours. Je pense qu'un poids inférieur à 2,5 kg est nécéssaire. 

Par conséquent ce portable devra être un  12-13 pouces ou un 15 pouces  léger.

3) La robustesse :

Il faudra qu'il supporte bien les déplacements 

4) Une dissipation de la chaleur efficace :

5) Un bruit faible :

6) Le matériel bien reconnu :

Les composants de ce portable devront être reconnus sans utilisation de drivers proprietaires (je souhaiterais que mon système soit entièrement libre). 

J'aimerais donc avoir une carte graphique qui permettrait l'accélération graphique avec les drivers libres (pour la programmation en openGL par exemple). 

7) La qualité :

J'aimerais que ce portable ait une grande espérance de vie. J'aimerais aussi ne pas avoir de problèmes avec au bout de 2 ou 3 ans.

J'ai déjà retenu plusieurs marques :

 - lenovo

 - keynux : Interressant car on est pas obligé d'acheter un OS avec. Cependant je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut au niveau qualite

 - mac 

 - sony : Je ne pas l'impression que leur PC soit tres solide

 -  dell : je ne suis pas convaincu par cette marque

Ce qui est important pour moi au niveau materiel est :

- un bon processeur notamment pour la compilation et la virtualisation. Un core 2 duo semble tout indiqué.

- un bonne  mémoire ram 

- la carte graphique peut etre moyenne mais doit fonctionner avec des drivers libres

- une bonne carte wifi fonctionnant avec des drivers libres.

le reste est assez secondaire.

Merci pour vos conseils

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Niveau portables c'est un peu le hasard niveau compatibilité, ou alors faut passer des heures à surfer pour repérer un modèle qui te plait, identifier tous ses composants et au final savoir si c'est compatible...

Ou alors tu te tournes vers des sociétés spécialisées qui peuvent te vendre un portable "sur mesure" avec le choix de/des OS et "certifiés" compatibles linux. C'est généralement plus cher mais c'est pas mal. Pour info, j'ai commandé le mien chez keynux, il est revenu plus cher qu'un PC acheté en grande surface, mais j'ai de meilleures garanties, je n'ai pas à renvoyer le PC à perpet en cas de panne d'un composant (à condition qu'il soit démontable sans devoir démonter tout le PC) et le seul truc qui ne fonctionne pas est la webcam intégrée (mais il existe un projet de dev de pilote, même si ils ne sont pas encore utilisables facilement). Niveau config, tu as un menu et tu choisis ce que tu veux dans ton PC. La carte graphique, le proco, la RAM sont amovibles ainsi que la carte WiFi (mini-pci) et la carte bluetooth. Donc ton PC au final est beaucoup + modifiable qu'un PC de grande surface. Après c'est sûr c'est plus cher, mais bon sur le long terme on y gagne...

Une des choses principales qui m'a motivé, est la possibilité d'avoir ce PC vierge de tout OS, donc quand il arrive y'a juste à créer les partoches et à se lancer dans l'install de Gentoo. Parcontre le point noir est la non-détection du lecteur CDROM quand on utilise Grub pour booter le noyau. C'est un bug connu de l'intel ICH7, pas particulier à cette marque.

Donc voilà, comme toujours faut choisir entre prix et qualité. Personnellement ça a fait un beau trou dans le compte mais la config est pas mal car j'ai même pu me faire plaisir en y intégrant une Geforce Go 7950 GTX qui tourne à merveille, je suis donc parfaitement satisfait de ce PC, en tout cas beaucoup + qu'avec mon ancien fujitsu-siemens qui a lâché 2 ans après son achat en grande surface...

Pour info, concernant le suspend2, il fonctionne nickel aussi, mais je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire fonctionner le suspend-to-ram.

Après à toi décider sur ce que tu privilégies sur ton PC.

----------

## mat2546

merci pour ta réponse,

Je préfère clairement favoriser la qualité au prix. 

Est ce que la finition de ton portable chez keynux est bien ?

Et quand est il de la dissipation de la chaleur et du bruit ?

Ce n'est pas graphique si les périphériques comme la caméra ou un lecteur de carte ne sont pas reconnu .

La vocation premiere de ce portable ne sera pas le multimédia.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le PC dont j'ai fait l'acquisition il y a peu est une petite (12'') merveille de mon point de vue. Il s'agit, comme tu le souhaites, d'un poids mini (moins de 2 kg) vendu avec sa sacoche. Il est équipé d'un processeur AMD (qui, contrairement à Intel, aide au projet Linux BIOS) bicore (relativement plus puissant que la moyenne) et d'une carte graphique ATI (pilotes libres utilisables et, peut-être bientôt, pilote du fabricant qui vont être libérés). Il produit pas mal de chaleur (comme tous les portables) mais sur le côté droit et non sur le touchpad qui reste donc toujours utilisable. Note au passage que ce portable est vendu avec une petite souris. Côté bruit, je dirais qu'il est dans la moyenne. Pour ce qui est de la compatibilité avec notre cher GNU/Linux, c'est du très bon puisque tout fonctionne parfaitement (les pilotes de la carte WIFI sont maintenant intégrés au noyau) à part les réveils des suspends qui sont assez aléatoires. Note toutefois que j'ai dû, après achat, mettre à jour le BIOS pour que l'ACPI fonctionne. Je suppose que ceux vendus aujourd'hui ont à bord une version récente.

LE point négatIf que tu noteras sans nul doute, c'est la durée de vie de la batterie : environ 3h30. Pourquoi ne pas acheter une batterie supplémentaire. Tu peux te le permettre car le prix de la machine est tout à fait raisonable : moins de 1100

Voilà. Je crois avoir fait le tour... Ah non, son nom !  :Razz:  C'est le MSI S271-W1. Il y a sur http://tuxmobil.org une fiche aidant à l'installation de Gentoo sur cette machine.

----------

## widan

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> la carte graphique peut etre moyenne mais doit fonctionner avec des drivers libres

 

Il faut quelle puissance pour ce que tu veux faire ? Parce que si ça dépasse les capacités de la vidéo intégrée des chipsets Intel, ça sera dur de trouver une CG avec des drivers libres (pour les ATI le support s'arrête aux X850 je crois, et tous les portables actuels ont soit des ATI X1x00 non supportées par le driver libre, soit des nVidia).

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il produit pas mal de chaleur (comme tous les portables) mais sur le côté droit et non sur le touchpad qui reste donc toujours utilisable.

 

J'espère que l'air chaud du ventilo ne souffle pas à droite par contre, parce que là c'est pénible quand on veut utiliser une souris externe et qu'on reçoit de l'air brulant sur la main droite. Si le ventilo souffle vers l'arrière (où à gauche, mais ça m'étonnerait si ça chauffe à droite) c'est bon. 

Normalement le clavier et le touchpad ne chauffent pas trop, il y a des plaques de métal derrière pour diffuser la chaleur et éviter qu'un endroit particulier chauffe trop.

----------

## Temet

 *widan wrote:*   

> Normalement le clavier et le touchpad ne chauffent pas trop, il y a des plaques de métal derrière pour diffuser la chaleur et éviter qu'un endroit particulier chauffe trop.

 

T'as jamais foutu tes doigts sur le touchpad d'un fujitsu-siemens toi ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

 *widan wrote:*   

> J'espère que l'air chaud du ventilo ne souffle pas à droite par contre, parce que là c'est pénible quand on veut utiliser une souris externe et qu'on reçoit de l'air brulant sur la main droite. Si le ventilo souffle vers l'arrière (où à gauche, mais ça m'étonnerait si ça chauffe à droite) c'est bon. 

 

C'est malheureusement bien à droite (au milieu du flanc). C'est une habitude à prendre : mettre le portable un peu plus en profondeur et rapprocher la souris de soi. On s'y fait.

----------

## polytan

Il y a une marque que tu n'as pas citée. Celle-ci est tout indiquée pour ce que tu cherche, pourvu que tu puisse y mettre le prix.

En tout cas les composants sont de qualité, l'autonomie est au rendez-vous et pour la compatibilité linux, un combo tout intel (qui me semble est le plus puissant (mais aps trop pour l'autonomie)/le mieux supporté par des drivers libres.

Je veux parler de sony et de ses VAIO.

Tu payes la marque, mais il y a une raison. Il font des portables de toutes dimensions pour (avec quelques euros bien sur) une autonomie très élevée (centrino oblige).

Certains de leur modèle les autonomes ne s'encombrent pas de lecteurs CD et de multiples port usb, seuls un ou deux sont disponibles.

J'ai voulu m'en acheter un, mais étudiant oblige, le prix m'a fait me tourner vers une autre marque (à mes dépends, mais cela ne regarde que moi).

Je crois que les VAIO sont bien supportés. Ne te presse pas et recherche sur le net, viens en parler ici, on pourra t'aider.

Tu pourras même utiliser le suspend-to-{ram,disk} (s'appelle tuxonice maintenant) pour économiser un peu d'énergie.

Bonne chasse !

----------

## kwenspc

@à ceux qui ont répondus: Dites vous avez bien lu ce qu'il cherche? Il parle pas d'autonomie de 3h, mais de 8h! Il veut du robuste, du poid-léger, de la fiabilité, bref: du haut de gamme, très clairement.

Aux vues des spécifications que tu souhaites avoir il faut clairement viser le haut de gamme. On a rien sans rien malheureusement (et donc ça va pas être donné non plus).

Tous les portables qui tiennent moins de 4h en autonomie tu peux les oublier (ceux dont on t'a fait la présentation plus haut) hop.

Va te falloir direct aller taper dans:

Lenovo: série x60 et T60 (en intel, tu peux tenir un poil plus de 6h sur une batterie 6 cellules, ça le fait)

Dell: série XPS M1xxx  ou Latitude D430

Dell fait de très bon laptop, le mien a bientôt 4 ans et il tourne au poil (pourtant c'était loin d'être du haut de gamme! inspiron 5100). Les séries latitudes sont connus pour leur longévités, bon après le prix aussi peut être assez haut. (Pour te dire le mien a été dans différents environnement de travail: d'un bureau à un chantier naval où il a subit les test moteur du tanker sans broncher...et pourtant on avait du mal rester droit vu les vibrations). Pour ma part j'ai été convaincu par cette marque  :Wink:  (mais il est vrai que je suis passé en tant que client-entreprise et non grand-public, le sav est alors aussi plus sérieux). Bon et par téléphone y a aussi moyen de négocier chez dell, surtout quand tu cherches à acheter une machine bien fournie.

Sony tu peux oublier oui, c'est de la marque "fashion-victim", tout comme mac (à moins que ça te botte de payer 1/3 plus cher pour un truc que tu peux avoir en mieux chez Lenovo par exemple). Chez eux tu pais avant tout et surtout le design.

Pour Keynux j'en sais rien, quand je vois le prix d'une config de base j'ai assez peur quand même.

Côté matos tu peux oublier les CG ati/nvidia, les chipsets peut communs etc... Si tu prends du Intel 100% tu auras pas de mauvaise surprises: tout est supportés, bien, et en driver libre qui plus est! Sans parler du fait que les CG intel sont les mieux placées pour avoir une bonne autonomie. Si tu souhaites prendre de l'AMD faudra être plus prudent, le CPU est très bon mais ce sont les composants autour qui peuvent poser problème avec Linux après. 

Pour l'autonomie je te conseillerais d'investir dans un laptop qui sait tenir un minimum 6h sur une batterie 6 cellules et d'acheter une seconde batterie. 

Côté prix faut pas rêver, vu ce que tu cherches tu trouveras pas à moins de 1500 euros et encore! (une bonne base serait de partir sur 2000 euros).

Pour ma part le meilleur rapport produit/spécifications pourrait être trouvé avant tout chez Lenovo, je pense que tu ferais bien de partir de là.

Bon après si tu es riche tu peux toujours tenter un Panasonic Thoughbook CF-30 autonomie, robustesse, qualité, durée de vie... Il a tout, mais le prix aussi te prend tout  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Temet -> Je confirme pour Fujitsu Siemens ... J'ai un Amilo XI 1554.

Mon ancien HP ZD7009EA, modifié :p, chauffait aussi au niveau du touchpad, mais beaucoup, au oui, beaucoup moins que le Fuji. La matière était différente. J'ai bien aimé les HP série ZD7XXX et 8XXX (Mon ZD7XXX est devenue un ZD8XXX, merci le SAV d'HP  :Smile:  )

Mat2546 -> J'ai vu que tu n'es pas trop Dell, mais as-tu vu leur nouveau portable 13.3 ? 

La config en tout Intel est vraiment intéressante, surtout pour 1000 TTC.

Après, si tu négocies bien avec le commercial, tu peux te faire plaisir sur d'autres options  :Wink: 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## polytan

Je ne sais pas du tout l'autonomie que tu veux, ni surtout la somme que tu es prets à dépenser (pour "2-3 ans" tout de même, mais une série genre "TZ" pour être assez sympathique...

La série TZ.

Bon, après, il faut écumer le net pour savoir si c'est supporté, mais ca a l'air d'etre du tout intel, alors pourquoi pas  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas du tout l'autonomie que tu veux

 

Dis tu déconnes là?  :Laughing:  C'est marqué en gros sur son premier post! 

Le pb avec Sony-VAIO c'est qu'il faut mettre un sacré paquet de fric pour une machine parfois même pas comparable avec une Lenovo moins chère. 

Le Lenovo T60 par exemple est très bien conçu (ok c'est pas super bô), gouttière anti-flotte, accèssibilité des composants optimales, disque durs protégé, détecteur d'accélération pour ranger les têtes de disques etc...

----------

## polytan

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *polytan wrote:*   Je ne sais pas du tout l'autonomie que tu veux 
> 
> Dis tu déconnes là?  C'est marqué en gros sur son premier post! 
> 
> 

 

Surtout que j'ai regardé l'autonomie quand j'ai fait ma recherche sur les vaio...Je suis fatigué ce matin !  :Sad: 

Encore désolé...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le pb avec Sony-VAIO c'est qu'il faut mettre un sacré paquet de fric pour une machine parfois même pas comparable avec une Lenovo moins chère. 
> 
> Le Lenovo T60 par exemple est très bien conçu (ok c'est pas super bô), gouttière anti-flotte, accèssibilité des composants optimales, disque durs protégé, détecteur d'accélération pour ranger les têtes de disques etc...

 

Je ne dit pas le contraire, je propose juste un point de vue non cité.

Et Lenovo (ex IBM) roule très bien. C'est juste que les VAIO sont réputés pour être de très bonne facture avec une grosse autonomie (et un gros prix !)

----------

## lmarcini

+1 pour le Dell série D4x0... J'ai un Dell D420 et absolument TOUT fonctionne (sauf le framebuffer qui reste en 1024x768 au lieu de 1280x800). L'autonomie est très bonne (Core Solo U oblige) et on ne se brûle pas les doigts... L'écran de 12 pouces est extrêmement lisible (on n'a pas l'impression de travailler sur un timbre poste) et la machine très compacte et robuste. Question finition, c'est plutôt correct même si c'est moins "flatteur" qu'un MacBook ou un Vaio... Concernant ces derniers, j'ai installé une Kubuntu sur des VGN-SZ4MN/B et le matériel est globalement bien reconnu : c'est toutefois moins "out the box" qu'avec un D420...

----------

## polytan

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> +1 pour le Dell série D4x0... J'ai un Dell D420 et absolument TOUT fonctionne (sauf le framebuffer qui reste en 1024x768 au lieu de 1280x800) ... 

 

Tu as bien 

```
video=vesafb,1280x800-32@60,mtrr:3
```

 ?

mtrr:3 et -32@60 à adapter bien sur et vesafb-tng de compilé  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Faut voir aussi, la plus part des cartes refusent certaines résolutions en mode "bios"/console. 

Je me souviens que ma GeForce FX Go 5600 qui faisait du 1440x900 sous X, refusait de dépasser le 1024x768 en mode console.

Son bios vidéo n'acceptait pas ces résolutions.

Il faut faire des tests avec "lrmi", je crois.

De même, je ne suis pas sur que sur mon portable, l'ATI Radeon X1900 Mobility accepte le 1920x1200 en console (Pour le moment j'ai pas essayer, j'ai mis du 1280x1024).

Et sur mon serveur, le bios vidéo de l'ATI Radeon 8500 refuse les résolutions en 16/9 - 16/10, donc pour afficher du 1680x1050, c'est loupé  :Very Happy: , ce qui me limite à du 1280x1024 :/

@+,

Guile.

----------

## kwenspc

t'façon vu le besoin: on laisse de côté les cartes nvidia/ati. 

Intel only!

----------

## mat2546

Tout d'abord je vous remercie pour vos réponses.

Il m'en semble en effet qu'un portable "tout intel" soit ce qu'il me faut.

De plus je ne suis pas tres exigent sur la carte graphique; une carte intel ira tres bien.

Pour le prix je peux aller jusqu'a 2000  voire un peu plus si c'est vraiment nécéssaire.

J'ai bien l'intention de prendre mon temps pour choisir mon portable, pour tout prendre en compte.

J'aimerais déjà voir les marques qui pourraient etre interressantes et j'ai comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai retenu celles ci:

- lenovo

- dell

- sony

- mac

- keynux

En voyez-vous en d'autres et que pensez vous des ces marques (notamment au niveau des critères que j'ai énoncé plus haut)?

----------

## kwenspc

 *mat2546 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En voyez-vous en d'autres et que pensez vous des ces marques (notamment au niveau des critères que j'ai énoncé plus haut)?

 

Si tu comptes en plus sur un sav de bonne qualité je pense que tu as fais le tour.

Tu passes en tant que particulier ou entreprises pour acheter ta machine? Dans le second cas il y a moyen de negocier sur le prix total et sur le sav.

----------

## mat2546

Je vais l'acheter en tant que particulier.

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, si tu veux pas te casser la tête, tu peux prendre un IBM Thinkpad T60P et ça va fonctionner nickel.

J'attends le mien lundi et il est fait avec du Intel mur à mur sauf qu'il a une carte ATI.

Par contre, si tu veux aller dans le hot, tu peux prendre un Thinkpad T61 ou bien un T61P.

Le T61 peut venir avec une carte intel X3100 qui est en fait la nouvelle génération de la I945GM..donc ça fonctionne avec le driver i810...qui va devenir le driver intel dans la version 7.3 de X.ORG si ma mémoire ne fait pas défaut.

Je te conseil de prendre un laptop qui N'A PAS DE FOUTU DE INTEL TURBO MEMORY 1 GB

Ça fonctionne vraiment mal sous Linux...car Knoppix peut même pas booter...il voit cette composante comme un HDD de 1Gig...alors le boot s'arrête là.

----------

## sebtx

Pour keynux:

-La finition est en plastique comme 90% des portables, sauf derrière l'écran où on trouve une belle grande plaque alu peinte du plus bel effet.

-L'autonomie, euh ben avec mon transportable équipé de CG nvidia (écran 17") et d'un core 2 duo T7200 + wifi + BT je tiens 2h30 environ si je force pas dessus.

-La chaleur, ben avec deux ventilos dont un reste actif en permanence à basse vitesse (je ne sais si c'est normal qu'il reste actif), il ne chauffe pas beaucoup au niveau du touchpad. Mais là où il chauffe un peu plus c'est en dessous, et c'est normal car beaucoup moins aéré.

-Pour la carte wifi tu as les drivers iwlwifi avec l'intel 3945, mais bon le firmware est pas libre.

Dans l'ensemble ce PC me satisfait bien, même si je le trouve un peu chiant au niveau de la prise alim externe (elle se débranche un peu trop facilement).

Je bénéficie aussi du lecteur de cartes SD, quand j'insère une carte SD, elle est reconnue et montée automatiquement par HAL, parcontre avec une carte MS il ne se passe rien (mais elle est reconnue dans le dmesg).

----------

## widan

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> je ne sais si c'est normal qu'il reste actif

 

Ca peut l'être. Sur mon HP (nc8430) il y a une option dans le BIOS qui permet d'avoir le ventilo toujours actif (à faible vitesse).

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Mais là où il chauffe un peu plus c'est en dessous, et c'est normal car beaucoup moins aéré.

 

C'est moins aéré et aussi il y a moins de distance avec les composants "chauds" (la carte mère conduit bien la chaleur).

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> ... mais bon le firmware est pas libre

 

Y'a pas beaucoup de cartes wifi avec firmware libre. Il y a des contraintes vis-à-vis de la réglementation sur les émissions radio (au moins aux USA) qui font que ce n'est pas vraiment possible car le fabricant doit prendre des mesures pour empêcher l'utilisateur de modifier trop facilement le logiciel pour émettre sur des fréquences non autorisées.

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> ... même si je le trouve un peu chiant au niveau de la prise alim externe (elle se débranche un peu trop facilement).

 

Au moins ça peut éviter que le PC tombe par terre si quelqu'un se prend les pieds dans le fil.

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> par contre avec une carte MS il ne se passe rien (mais elle est reconnue dans le dmesg).

 

Il n'y a pas de driver pour les MS dans le kernel (et il n'existe aucune doc publique). Il n'y a que les SD/MMC qui sont supportées.

----------

## polytan

Keynux font des machines de qualité, mais parfois chères pour ce qu'elles sont ... au moins, on n'achète pas de license Microsoft.

Je réintère mon post pour les sony, Avec des composants courants comme du intel (sans le memory boost...) ils tiennent super la charge (jusqu'à 7h30 dans des conditions sûrement irréalisables pour une utilisation de tous les jours, quoique) et le sav est très bon. Certes on paye le prix, mais comme pour apple, on paye le design et la qualité des composants.

Cependant, je ne suis pas un commercial sony, alors bon ...  :Smile: 

Je pense que le mieux c'est de se limiter à un certains nombre de modèles, puis d'écumer le net pour savoir ce qu'il en est de chaque machine. Long mais sûr.

Bonne journée à vous tous.

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Certes on paye le prix, mais comme pour apple, on paye le design et la qualité des composants.

 

Pour Sony je sais pas, mais pour apple c'est à voir... (énormément de retours dans les ibook. cm defectueuse, etc... sans compter les batteries mais ça mêmes sony et dell ont été touchés  :Confused:  ).

Pour un laptop qualité professionnel il faut chercher dans les marques dédiées aux professionnel donc lenovo, dell et hp (mais ces derniers sont un peu à la ramasse côté laptop).

----------

## polytan

On a fait le tour des bonnes marques (subjectif ? en quoi sony n'est-il pas professionel ?), je pense qu'on devrait citer les marques à éviter.

J'en voit une grosse, une bien belle :

ACER

J'en ai eu plusieurs sous la main et ... à éviter. Leurs prix sont intéressants, en dépit du reste du matos :

DSDT buggées, bruyant, peu fiables, écran de qualité aléatoire (un ami a achété le même que moi et a eu pleins de pixels mort rapidement (en a-t-il eu le même usage ?)) et SAV DE MERDE !

----------

## kwenspc

Asus aussi. Compatibilité assez bonne généralement mais matos trop fragile.

Fin ceci dit vu les besoins énumérés on ferait bien parler de VRAI marques d'ordinateurs (quoiqu'Acer justement commence salement à concurrencer Lenovo et Dell, du moins en Asie pour le moment)

----------

## sebtx

Moi si j'ai une marque à déconseiller c'est fujitsu-siemens.

Certes ils font de bonnes machines à des prix défiant toute concurrence, mais la qualité est loin d'être là  :Sad: 

Très loin même... Entre la coque qui se fissure de partout à cause de la non-rigidité du châssis, et des problèmes électriques divers faisant planter la machine quand on la bouge...

Sans compter la batterie qui diminue très vite de capacité... Et pour finir une surchauffe épouvantable.

Puis bon le côté désagréable d'être obligé de payer la license windows pour avoir un PC sans windows... Après tout ça vous comprendrez tout de suite mon choix, et je ne le regrette pas dutout croyez-moi.

Je constate aussi que quand on a un blème (comme moi j'ai eu avec le graveur qui ne voulait pas graver ni CD ni DVD) ben faut appeller la hot line et renvoyer le PC à ses frais...

Chose que je trouve complètement honteux. Imaginez le jour où faudra renvoyer votre lave linge en inde parce-que le programmateur fonctionne mal...

Donc moi je suis pour les produits assemblés chez nous, et sur mesure, même si faut mettre plus cher...

----------

## polytan

Il y a aussi Toshiba qui est bof bof. 

Le matos est correct mais les plastiques sont decevants. (je n'ai testé que le Toshiba Satellite Pro A100 ) ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Il y a aussi Toshiba qui est bof bof. 

 

Je confirme aussi, Toshiba a énormément perdu question finition/qualité par rapport à il y a ~8 ans.

----------

## d2_racing

Moi, je viens de recevoir mon T60P et youppi, c'est vraiment hot comme machine.

C'est mon premier Thinkpad et je suis très surpris de la qualité.

----------

## sebtx

Ouai IBM aussi font de bonnes machines. Je bosse régulièrement avec un X30 et c'est increvable comme machine (en + d'être ultra-portable)...

----------

## niin

Bonjour, je remonte ce topic, parce que je suis également à la recherche d'un nouveau portable (le rétroeclairage de mon omnibook 6100 m'a laché).

J'ai bien lu un peu tout ce que vous avez écrit avant et je suis resté scotché sur une marque : Lenovo.

En fait, je ne recherche absolument pas la puissance, mais quelque chose qui consomme pas trop et surtout, avec une longue autonomie ; donc à la base un pentium-M parait le plus adéquate.

Je suis tombé sur le Lenovo 3000 C200 qui a l'air de correspondre parfaitement à ce que je recherche :

http://www5.pc.ibm.com/fr/products.nsf/$wwwPartNumLookup/_TZ0AZFR?OpenDocument

Il suffirait que je rajoute un barrette de RAM, que j'achète une deuxième batterie, et ce serait parfait. Il a juste un disque de 80Go, mais je n'ai pas spécialement besoin de plus.

Qu'est-ce que vous en dites ; parce que mis à part les deux semaines que je viens de passer à chercher un portable, j'y connais pas grand chose.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'inspiron 6400n vendu avec Ubuntu (pas de taxe Micro$oft) me semble être un excellent choix (forcément bien exploité par GNU/Linux), très peu onéreux (moins de 500). En plus comme tu peux le constater, il est possible de le modeler à ton goût pour quelques euros de plus (tu voudras notamment une batterie 9 cellules).

----------

## kwenspc

L'Inspiron semble intéressant en effet. Pour en faire une très bonne machine suffit de monter à ~730 euros (2Go de ram, 60Go de dd en 7200, batterie 9cellule, core2 duo). L'intérêt par rapport au lenovo c'est que l'écran est de meilleur résolution (bon c'est un wide-screen aussi). Mais qui sait, pous le même prix on a peut-être un bon Lenovo. (j'ai ouï dire que Lenovo vendait des machines avec Suse now, y a pas moyen pour le particulier?)

Par contre côté autonomie faudrait trouver plus d'info. et à mon avis le Lenovo doit mieux tenir la charge.

----------

## kopp

Niveau autonomie, j'ai un 640m avec une config a peu près équivalent à celle que propose kwenspc, à part un C2D plus rapide et un écran plus haute définition (donc a priori deux trucs qui font consommer plus) et un disque 5400. bref j'ai 5h d'autonomie avec wifi, jusqu'à 6h en coupant wifi et en minimisant la conso. (sans laptop mode) JE pense que ça doit être équivalent sur le 6400n

----------

## kwenspc

ah ouais ok. Dans ce cas c'est très nettement intéressant (ne pas payer pour windows, le pied aussi ça!)

Côté robustesse ça doit se valoir, Je peux témoigner: mon Inspiron 5100 a maintenant 4 ans tout pile et il tourne toujours au poil!

(petit conseil rébarbatif mais bien utile: ne jamais mettre la batterie dans le laptop quand on est sur secteur - à moins de vouloir la charger - car ça la bousille petit à petit. La mienne fonctionne très bien encore j'ai jusqu'à 3h30 d'autonomie contre presque 5h...il y a 4 ans)

----------

## boozo

 *kwen wrote:*   

> (petit conseil rébarbatif mais bien utile: ne jamais mettre la batterie dans le laptop quand on est sur secteur - à moins de vouloir la charger - car ça la bousille petit à petit. La mienne fonctionne très bien encore j'ai jusqu'à 3h30 d'autonomie contre presque 5h...il y a 4 ans)

 

*private joke* :  øł@þń¢Łß  :Exclamation: 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *kwen wrote:*   (petit conseil rébarbatif mais bien utile: ne jamais mettre la batterie dans le laptop quand on est sur secteur - à moins de vouloir la charger - car ça la bousille petit à petit. La mienne fonctionne très bien encore j'ai jusqu'à 3h30 d'autonomie contre presque 5h...il y a 4 ans) 
> 
> *private joke* :  øł@þń¢Łß 
> 
> 

 

pas compris. Tu peux m'expliquer? (où est ce que ça a un rapport avec ma phrase qu'est un peu pourrie?)

----------

## boozo

cela se voulait-être un cri de rogne ! En souvenir de nos pm à ce sujet (aboutbattery.com) pour nos 5100 respectifs

Bon, j'ai fait mon bide. Je paie ma tournée   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> cela se voulait-être un cri de rogne ! En souvenir de nos pm à ce sujet (aboutbattery.com) pour nos 5100 respectifs
> 
> Bon, j'ai fait mon bide. Je paie ma tournée  

 

Ah yesss c'est vrai. 

Tiens d'ailleurs la batterie "aboutbatteries" je vais la disséquer pour voir. (vu qu'elle courageusement servie 10 fois au max et qu'elle est morte...)

----------

## boozo

[OT] @ kwen : je veux des photos de l'Oeuvre dans nos chroniques ^^

Bon c'est sûr... sauf par la fonction expiatoire et pour satisfaire la curiosité je ne crois pas que tu puisses faire grand chose pour réanimer les cellules... mais ce sera toujours bon à prendre   :Mr. Green:  [/OT]

----------

## niin

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> L'inspiron 6400n vendu avec Ubuntu (pas de taxe Micro$oft) me semble être un excellent choix (forcément bien exploité par GNU/Linux), très peu onéreux (moins de 500). En plus comme tu peux le constater, il est possible de le modeler à ton goût pour quelques euros de plus (tu voudras notamment une batterie 9 cellules).

 j'ai testé vite fait ; pour avoir la même config que le lenovo, il faut y mettre à peu près 50 de plus quand même :/

----------

## kwenspc

 *niin wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   L'inspiron 6400n vendu avec Ubuntu (pas de taxe Micro$oft) me semble être un excellent choix (forcément bien exploité par GNU/Linux), très peu onéreux (moins de 500). En plus comme tu peux le constater, il est possible de le modeler à ton goût pour quelques euros de plus (tu voudras notamment une batterie 9 cellules). j'ai testé vite fait ; pour avoir la même config que le lenovo, il faut y mettre à peu près 50 de plus quand même :/

 

Quel est ton budget aussi? Parce que si en effet tu est limité à 500 euos là oui le Lenovo semble être un meilleur choix.

----------

## niin

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *niin wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   L'inspiron 6400n vendu avec Ubuntu (pas de taxe Micro$oft) me semble être un excellent choix (forcément bien exploité par GNU/Linux), très peu onéreux (moins de 500). En plus comme tu peux le constater, il est possible de le modeler à ton goût pour quelques euros de plus (tu voudras notamment une batterie 9 cellules). j'ai testé vite fait ; pour avoir la même config que le lenovo, il faut y mettre à peu près 50 de plus quand même :/ 
> 
> Quel est ton budget aussi? Parce que si en effet tu est limité à 500 euos là oui le Lenovo semble être un meilleur choix.

 

De toute façon j'avais tablé pour 600 pour le Lenovo (avec 2 batteries aussi). Là le Dell est à 642 (avec le port) pour une config à peu près équivalente mais une seule batterie (9 cellules au lieu des 8 de Lenovo). Cela dit, si jje laisse le DD à 60Go, ça me fait économiser à peu près 40, mais je sais pas si j'aurais besoin de place.

Mais c'est sûr que le Dell est tentant, rien que pour le fait que le système sera certainement très bien géré par linux, vu qu'il est fait pour.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *niin wrote:*   

> Cela dit, si jje laisse le DD à 60Go, ça me fait économiser à peu près 40, mais je sais pas si j'aurais besoin de place.

 

Aujourd'hui, des disques durs externes de 320 Go se trouvent à moins de 120. Parions que lorsque tu auras rempli 60 Go les prix auront encore baissé. De plus un tel périphérique est facilement utilisable sur n'importe quel ordinateur (y compris lorsque tu auras abandonné ton portable). Personnellement, je n'ai ainsi pas tendance à vouloir un gros disque dur dans mon portable.

----------

## niin

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *niin wrote:*   Cela dit, si jje laisse le DD à 60Go, ça me fait économiser à peu près 40, mais je sais pas si j'aurais besoin de place. 
> 
> Aujourd'hui, des disques durs externes de 320 Go se trouvent à moins de 120. Parions que lorsque tu auras rempli 60 Go les prix auront encore baissé. De plus un tel périphérique est facilement utilisable sur n'importe quel ordinateur (y compris lorsque tu auras abandonné ton portable). Personnellement, je n'ai ainsi pas tendance à vouloir un gros disque dur dans mon portable.

 

C'est bien vrai. Je craignais parce que sur mon portable actuel (en rade), le DD de 20Go est quand même trop juste.

Enfin j'aime le concept du portable distribué avec linux, donc je vais peut-être faire un petit sacrifice. Mais j'avoue que j'aimerais bien avoir une deuxième batterie ; faudrait que je vois les prix.

Sinon, une question : est-ce que ça vaut le coup sur un portable de prendre le DD en 7200tpm ? Ça change énormément sur une basse config ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *niin wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *niin wrote:*   Cela dit, si jje laisse le DD à 60Go, ça me fait économiser à peu près 40, mais je sais pas si j'aurais besoin de place. 
> 
> Aujourd'hui, des disques durs externes de 320 Go se trouvent à moins de 120. Parions que lorsque tu auras rempli 60 Go les prix auront encore baissé. De plus un tel périphérique est facilement utilisable sur n'importe quel ordinateur (y compris lorsque tu auras abandonné ton portable). Personnellement, je n'ai ainsi pas tendance à vouloir un gros disque dur dans mon portable. 
> 
> C'est bien vrai. Je craignais parce que sur mon portable actuel (en rade), le DD de 20Go est quand même trop juste.
> ...

 

Un hdd 7200 rpm, ça fait vraiment une différence sur les performances générales d'un laptop.Chez moi, je peux faire un ghost de 18 gig en 10-12 minutes et chez un de mes amis qui a le même hardware que moi mais avec un 5400 rpm...il fait ça en 40-50 minutes.

----------

## kwenspc

Je suis d'accord avec d2_racing sur le 7220rpm, ça change vraiment la donne. 

Surtout quand on utilise le software suspend  :Very Happy:  (démarrage en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour écrire cette phrase)

Et sinon ton 20Go tu peus le mettre dans un petit boitier 2"5 externe pour servir de dd de backup.

----------

## d2_racing

Si tu veux pousser la sauce, pense à t'acheter un case Nexstar 3 avec un disque Western Digital 500 Gig 7200 RPM 16 Meg de cache SATA2, et comme ça tu vas te ramasser avec un disque dur externe USB2+ ESATA... Dans mon cas, ça m'a couté 150$ canadien...une vraie farce  :Smile: 

Je fais du 20-22 meg/sec avec ce hdd sur mon laptop et quand je veux transférer du stock encore plus vite, je le plug sur mon ordi en ESATA  :Smile: 

----------

## niin

Le portable Lenovo, c'est du 5400tpm... Je crois bien que je vais prendre le Dell...

----------

## geekounet

Les HDD 7200 RPM, ça joue beaucoup sur l'autonomie ou pas ?

----------

## kwenspc

oui et non, ça dépend du disque. Par exemple sur mon Inspiron je suis passé d'un 40Go 5400rpm Toshiba à un 80Go 7200rpm Hitachi sachant qu'il y a 2 ans et demi qui séparent l'un et l'autre. Et bien je n'ai eu aucune perte d'autonomie. Amha sur les modèles aujourd'hui le disque doit dépenser grosso-modo la même chose, ce qui différencie les 2 technologies c'est le prix de fabrication (les 7200rpm demandant des techniques plus pointues que les 5400rpm, pour toute la partie mécanique du moins)

----------

## niin

je suis tombé sur un thinkpad x41 d'occas' a 700 avec sa base et un combo DVD ; ça vaut le coup ?

(par contre là le DD c'est du 4400tpm)

----------

## kwenspc

Si c'est celui qu'on voit là --> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Premier_Tablet_PC_dIBM_ThinkPad_X41_avec_Lenovo.htm avec ces caractéristiques. Clairement? 700euros c'est cher.

Et tu ne sais pas si la batterie tiens aussi bien, si le mec a fait attention (la viré quand on s'en sert pas et qu'on est sur secteur...).

----------

## niin

L'annonce est là :

http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php?config=hfr.inc&cat=6&subcat=169&post=349501&page=1&p=1&sondage=0&owntopic=1&trash=0&trash_post=0&print=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0

Enfin tout le monde a l'air de dire qu'un x41 ça déchire.

Sinon j'achèterais bien un T41 14" d'occas', mais ça part trop vite quand yen a.

----------

## kwenspc

franchement vu le prix non. "ça déchire" ouais, à tiens le boitier est déchiré, ah bah le disque aussi...

disons que je resterais méfiant. Tu connais pas la provenance (pas de facture? tiens c'est marrant...), tu sais pas du tout à quel traitement on été mis les composants...

Parts sur du neuf (et moins cher en plus), tu seras sûr à 100%  :Wink: 

----------

## niin

ouais mais un portable à 2.8kg, ca fait chier j'avoue :/

----------

## niin

sinon, en thinkpad neuf, ya ça :

http://www.misco.fr/productinformation/~68727~/product.htm?affiliate=2042

mais finalement ptete qu'il vaut mieux prendre le dell...

----------

## niin

Si vous avez le temps, allez faire un tour sur le site américain de Dell, et montez une config en open source.

Pour le meme prix qu'en France, vous avez un C2D inclu d'office, deux batteries 9 cellules, 1Go de Ram d'office et j'en passe... mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse se le faire expédier en France >_<

Edit : j'oubliais : avec un écran 14", c'est quand même beaucoup plus léger.

----------

## d2_racing

 *niin wrote:*   

> Si vous avez le temps, allez faire un tour sur le site américain de Dell, et montez une config en open source.
> 
> Pour le meme prix qu'en France, vous avez un C2D inclu d'office, deux batteries 9 cellules, 1Go de Ram d'office et j'en passe... mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse se le faire expédier en France >_<
> 
> Edit : j'oubliais : avec un écran 14", c'est quand même beaucoup plus léger.

 

Comme on dit  vous semblez vous faire rouler côté ordinateur en europe (Vous vous faites fourrer en bon québécois)...c'est complètement fou de voir que le dollar Us est converti en euro sur les sites américain...

100$ us vaut pas 100 euro...

C'est vraiment malade...je suis de votre côté  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Oui c'est vrai qu'on est un peu volé sur ce coup là. Mais faut bien se dire aussi une chose: en Europe on produit rien pour ce qui est du matos info. Dell a juste une usine de montage en Irlande et c'est tout. (quoique les US produisent pas non plus énormément, tout a été délocalisé en malaisie et cie...)

----------

## kopp

ouais, et encore, quand c'est autant de dollars que d'euro, c'est pas mal... des fois c'est plus d'euros que de dollars. Et j'en connais qui se font encore plus"fourrer" ... les suédois... mon portable m'a couter 400 euros de moins en france que si je l'avais acheté en suède. ça fait en gros 40% de plus en suède... merci Dell  :Smile: 

Sinon, le 14" c'est plus léger, mais c'est petit... petit...

----------

## Dismantr

ça fait des siècles que j'ai plus eu de 14 pouces ; y'en a un parmi vous qui travaille sur un 14 pouces ou moins ? j'suis curieux de savoir comment on s'en sort avec un petit écran pour les tâches quotidienne sous linux dans le cadre d'un utilisation bureautique... Je suis tenté par le 14 pouces ou moins pour mon prochain portable...

----------

## kopp

Bah, quand tu n'as que ça, tu fais avec. Mais c'est petit.. heureusement j'ai une haute définition, mais bon... sur un portable, vais pas me prendre un 20"...

Sinon je m'en sors, j'arrive même à traiter mes photos...

----------

## Dismantr

@kopp : Notamment, pour les boites de dialogue et autres palettes fréquentes sous linux en X11; comment tu gères ?

----------

## niin

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> ça fait des siècles que j'ai plus eu de 14 pouces ; y'en a un parmi vous qui travaille sur un 14 pouces ou moins ? j'suis curieux de savoir comment on s'en sort avec un petit écran pour les tâches quotidienne sous linux dans le cadre d'un utilisation bureautique... Je suis tenté par le 14 pouces ou moins pour mon prochain portable...

 

perso, si j'achète un portable, c'est pour le transporter ; certains se servent d'un "portable" comme PC de bureau, mais moi j'ai la place pour avoir un PC de bureau.

Ce que j'attends d'un portable, c'est qu'il soit transportable, donc léger de préférence ; et pour ça, 14", c'est vraiment le maximum.

----------

## kopp

Dismantr : je comprends pas ta question, boite de dialogue et palette. Tu parles de gimp ?

niin : le truc, c'est que certains n'ont pas les moyens d'avoir les deux, et qu'ils ont besoin de transporter leur ordinateur. Donc 14/15" c'est agréable.

----------

## niin

bah justement, j'ai pas les moyens ; c'est pour ça que j'hesite ; sinon j'aurais déjà un X61  :Very Happy: 

sinon, les portables reconditionnés, ça vaut quoi ?

genre ça : http://www.pckado.com/fp/Portables_PC__IBM_THINKPAD_T40_-portables-17006.html

ou ça : http://www.pckado.com/fp/Portables_PC__IBM_THINKPAD_X30_-portables-19929.html (en ajoutant un peu de ram)

De toute façon je prévoirais de racheter une  batterie supplémentaire.

----------

## niin

Finalement j'ai pris un X31 reconditionné chez laptop-service :

http://www.laptopservice.fr/p-infos.php?pid=241&ref=2672CXG

J'ai pris l'option 1Go de Ram et j'ai ajouté un DD Hitachi 80Go 7200t à 71. En fin de compte ça m'a fait le PC à 490. J'en suis content, il marche très bien et tout est reconnu sous linux.

Normalement je dois récupérer une carte wifi b/g en remplacement de la cisco aironet b, et peut-être j'achèterai une deuxième batterie dans le courant du mois de septembre ; ça dépend de ce que donne celle de base.

----------

## _Seth_

whaou, ça ne fait pas cher le portable  :Smile: 

Sinon pour les accro de la tech, il y a 2 innovation de chez Dell qui sont en train d'arriver en France et qui vont plaire aux techno-freak : les écrans LED et les dur SSD (solid state drive). J'ai vu une belle review d'un portable Dell US qui les intègre toutes les 2 (Dell XPS M1330) sur ce site. En france, il existe mais il n'y a pas (encore) le dur en SSD. Apparemment linux fonctionne correctement dessus mais pour les SSD, je ne sais pas si c'est supporté.

----------

## widan

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> les écrans LED et les dur SSD (solid state drive)

 

Avec des prix qui font peur par contre j'imagine, surtout pour le SSD...

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> mais pour les SSD, je ne sais pas si c'est supporté.

 

C'est transparent, le système n'a pas à savoir si c'est un disque "normal" ou SSD.

----------

## kopp

Woah, pas mal ces technologies. Je pense que ce portable avec une bonne batterie 9 cellules doit rester allumer un bout de temps  :Smile:  Si j'étais riche, j'attendrais le SSD et ferait flamber la CB !

Sinon, je remarque que les prix européens sont enfin acceptables : moins d'euros que de dollars, ce qui fait qu'en prennant le haut de gamme + SSD, ça doit arriver aux alentours de 2000, voire moins si on part de la config de base et qu'on se prive de truc inutiles (carte nvidia surtout  :Smile: ) Au final pour un ultra portable de bonne qualité avec toutes ces technologiques, c'est pas excessif !

Enfin, dans quelques années ça vaudra moitié moins pour mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Enfin, dans quelques années ça vaudra moitié moins pour mieux 

 

C'est pas toujours vrai depuis des "siècles", ça ? ;à

----------

## antoine_

Je viens de passer sur le site américain de Dell : un SSD de 32 Go ça coûte la peau des fesses ! Il fallait rajouter 450$ à la config de base.

Sinon, je reviens plus haut sur ce qui avait été dit : effectivement les portables de la série X de Lenovo sont supers. J'ai pu testé un X60 je crois en configuration tablet pc. L'autonomie est vraiment impressionnante. Ce ne sont pas les plus beaux, et la coque est peut-être un peu lourde, mais au moins elle est solide.

----------

## xaviermiller

chez Dell, toute option supplémentaire coûte la peau des fesses : mémoire, disque dur...

le mieux est de ne pas faire l'upgrade chez eux et de commander à côté  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ouais enfin, les batteries, l'upgrade cpu etc, vaut mieux la faire directe... la mémoire faut voire aussi parce si faut racheter deux barrettes pleines...

----------

## Zoboulo

Bonjour,

Etant interessé par l'Inspiron 6400 de Dell présenté plus haut, j'ai comparé l'offre avec ubuntu et celle avec vista pour la configuration qui m'interesse. Les résultats : Voir le Fichier : compare_85qtgp76mu.html

Au total 742€52 pour vista contre 798€00 pour Ubuntu, avec dans les deux cas frais de ports inclus, une sacoche et des haut-parleurs, et works pour la configuration avec vista. Pour le reste les deux configurations me semblent identiques.

Bref, ça ne m'incite pas vraiment à choisir Ubuntu. D'autant que je comptais plutot installer une gentoo ou une fedora.

Quelqu'un a déja réussi à se faire rembourser une licence windows chez Dell ? (idem pour works ?) 

Je serai interessé par des retours d'expérience de ce materiel sous linux, merci d'avance.

----------

## kwenspc

Très franchement cette différence de prix c'est du fou**ge de gueule. Si on réfléchit connement ça reviendrait à dire que kro$oft paie Dell pour vendre les pc pré-installés avec un "os" de leur cru.

Ou alors, c'est ça prend teeeeelllement de temps à pré-installer (oui parce qu'il y a eu un artcile à ce sujet: Dell se paie le luxe de mettre une ubuntu même pas pré-configurée, pas de drivers nada sur ses laptops.) qu'il faut faire payer la m-o ruby sur l'ongle... 

 :Neutral: 

----------

## Yannovitch

Hello,

Tentez aussi en Suisse, en option petite entreprise et prenez du support international ( c'est cher mais au moins c'est de la bonne garantie).

Moi j'ai eu des rabais par mon école en suisse ( EPFL ) et mon portable avec 3 ans de garantie+assurance, core 2 duo 2ghz , 120 go de disque dur à 7200 t/m, 4 go ram, carte nvidia quadro fx 360m 256 mo dédié+256 mo si besoin, écran 15,4" 1920x1200, batterie 9 cellule + 6 cellule en meme temps ( ca donne plus de 6 h d'autonomie) pour un poids tout à fait acceptable m'est revenu à 1500 euros .

Tout est reconnu comme il faut sous ma debian ( dsl j'ai jamais réussi à passer sous gentoo, qd les avantages des deux distribs fusionneront, et qd ca sera autant optimisé sous gentoo que sous debian,je passerais à gentoo alors  :Wink:  mais la n'est pas la discussion)

Comme ultraportable super interessant, j'ai un ami qui a eu pour 700 chf un X41 en 12" tablet pc, et ca roule du tonnerre !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Yannovitch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dsl j'ai jamais réussi à passer sous gentoo, qd les avantages des deux distribs fusionneront, et qd ca sera autant optimisé sous gentoo que sous debian,je passerais à gentoo alors  mais la n'est pas la discussion
> 
> 

 

Rooooh se créer un compte sur ce forum juste pour lancer un troll (tellement velu qu'il y voit plus rien le troll).  :Laughing: 

 :Wink: 

Sinon oui y a réellement 2 poids 2 mesures dès lors qu'on est une entreprise ou un particulier. Dans le permier cas on peut en effet réellement négocier (par téléphone) et se retrouver avec un service au poil et une bécane plus fournie pour le même prix (hop hop on vire les taxes) qu'une bécane de base quand on est particulier. Mais ça peut se comprendre aussi: Dell fait son beurre avec la vente en entreprise avant tout (plus grosses ventes, un turn-over du matériel plus rapide, de la vente de service derrière etc...) alors il est normal que dans ce cas là Dell fasse des éfforts commercial et non pour les particuliers. Ça me choque pas du tout en fait.

----------

## Temet

Punaise, avec la bécane que t'as en plus, tu ne perdrais pas un max de temps avec les compils!

----------

